# The California Charger ......



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... The California Charger in 1970 trim ...... the gorgeous dragster owned and built by John Keeling and Jerry Clayton ........


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS awesome work! 

The ole supercharged "392" Hemi, and detail incorporated into it... NICELY done!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Very nice! I really like that


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! The paint and decals look _*PERFECT!*_ Engine looks super clean and sharp, very well done! This is a 1/25 kit, I presume?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Absolutely beautiful! The paint and decals look _*PERFECT!*_ Engine looks super clean and sharp, very well done! This is a 1/25 kit, I presume?


No sir, it's a Revell 1/16 kit with Competition Resins body and engine parts :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Again I'm no race car guy. But this is truly a work of art. Absolutely beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful early '70's rail. You did good! :thumbsup:


----------

